# Can you do both digital and traditional artwork?



## MrGodspeed (Mar 26, 2021)

I recently got into digital artwork when my parents got me a new tablet, and they want me to do both tradtional and digital artwork. Is it easy to do both at the same time? I usually stroke my stylus on my tablet lightly, while when I draw traditional artwork, I put much more pressure. Is it easy to get used to doing both?


----------



## Shiam Wilcox (Jun 3, 2021)

MrGodspeed said:


> I recently got into digital artwork when my parents got me a new tablet, and they want me to do both tradtional and digital artwork. Is it easy to do both at the same time? I usually stroke my stylus on my tablet lightly, while when I draw traditional artwork, I put much more pressure. Is it easy to get used to doing both?


Hi I’m a digital artist and an oil painter. I successfully sell both types. You will get used to the slightly different skills needed and adapt. It’s actually much more important to hone your observation skills and work ethic. Your skills in each discipline will come naturally with practise.
Good luck best wishes 
Shiam 
Www.fernfloatingfineart.com


----------

